# Has anyone used SherwinWilliams Resilience Exterior Latex?



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

Our Sherwin Williams store is recommenging Resilience over Super Paint, and says it's a very similar value to Duration. They say the quality is between Super Paint and Duration. They don't even have Resilience out on the shelf yet, but it's available at the store in flat and satin...not yet in gloss.

Website says Resilience is good to use if you have to dodge rain during your project. That probably describes our daily forecast of scattered afternoon thunderstorms here!

Any comments on how nice it covers compared to how nice the Duration covers? 

We, being inexperienced DIY painters, need to use paint and brushes that are the easiest possible choices to use, so it will be more likely to get good results!

PS. Went ahead and bought some satin Resiliance, with the 30% off sale...hoping that was a good choice! We'll see...


----------



## tennis doc (Jul 21, 2009)

Beth777 said:


> Our Sherwin Williams store is recommenging Resilience over Super Paint, and says it's a very similar value to Duration. They say the quality is between Super Paint and Duration. They don't even have Resilience out on the shelf yet, but it's available at the store in flat and satin...not yet in gloss.
> 
> Website says Resilience is good to use if you have to dodge rain during your project. That probably describes our daily forecast of scattered afternoon thunderstorms here!
> 
> ...


Hi Beth,
I am going thru the same situation, can you tell me your experience,now that you have there and done it


----------



## Beth777 (Jul 3, 2008)

*We used some Resilliance*

It was pretty good, and did well for drying quick in rainy weather! 

My husband actually used it as a 1st coat on a side of the house that doesn't get a lot of full sun, but then he wanted to put on a 2nd coat of Duration over that as he thinks it covers a little better. After trying the Resilliance, he went back to the Duration to finish the job, since it just seemed a little better. Parts of our house do get quite a lot of southern sun exposure.

Ha...we also bought some "other brand" paint from another hardware store...to paint the shed. What a terrible difference! No comparision. The Resilliance is way better than our "other" hardware store paint.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Beth777 said:


> Our Sherwin Williams store is recommenging Resilience over Super Paint, and says it's a very similar value to Duration. They say the quality is between Super Paint and Duration. They don't even have Resilience out on the shelf yet, but it's available at the store in flat and satin...not yet in gloss.
> 
> Website says Resilience is good to use if you have to dodge rain during your project. That probably describes our daily forecast of scattered afternoon thunderstorms here!
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am a painting contractor in NY. We generally buy most of our products from Sherwin williams. We give our clients a warranty on all of our interior-exterior painting projects that we do, if i used another paint besides Sherwin williams I would not warranty the work. In generall most of our exterior repaints are painted with exterior super paint. We have used super paint for years and love it. I have used ressilliance a few times and feel that it's also a great product, i would reccomned it, but i prefer super paint, as far as duration, and as much as i love Sherwin Williams products we do not use duration exterior that offten. We do use duration for our interior paint projects. For exterior i would reccommened super paint or ressiliance, they are both 100% acrylic waterborne and have excellent propperties.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

It is Super Paint with the ability to dry quickly even in very damp weather. 


So you can call it Super Resilience.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

I think some professional painters are funny, they comment on products that they have probally only used a few times while some of us use, litterally 100 gallons or more of that product a month.


----------



## brprproductions (Mar 13, 2014)

*Sherwin Williams Resilience Paint*

Our rep also suggested this product is has even been out long enough to have any stats but we were given 50 gallons to use. This product is no where close to Duration more of a comparison to Super paint which we use for 90% of my clients they love it no issues and it has a proven history of great success.

We ask our clients to also review what other are saying about products consumer reports says Super Paint is a proven leader for it's pant class.

Duration truly is the king, I mean if resilience is so close to another paint why even make it? 

If your client has educated themselves on Duration then they know it too is the far superior product over both paints and only requires a one coat application. People who try to sell my client a two coats application are just being greedy. 

Hope this review helps, ask all the painters in a year what they think of this product... Probably what we do IT's Crap!! and Hype... Do your wallet a favor Super Paint is still the best!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm kind of interested in your opinion, but your grammar is so terrible I can't make heads or tails out of your message. One sentence seems to contradict the next, and the next sentence is nonsensical.

>I mean if resilience is so close to another paint why even make it? 

Marketing.

I've used it a couple times, and it seems "good". Don't have any long term feedback, nor does it seem very much different from SuperPaint.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

The 'big deal' with Resilience is moisture resistance during the curing phase. It's formulated to be applied in humid conditions that would affect the drying/curing of other paints.


----------



## brprproductions (Mar 13, 2014)

*Jeff NC*

Sorry for the grammar this was being done from my smart phone. This product( resilience) is ok Having painted over 6000 homes in 5 years I would not recommend this product until it proves to me and my painters we won't have to return to a clients home to repaint as we recently experienced.:thumbsup:

Super Paint is a much better product and at least it remains to be consistent. The resilience has actually washed off on a few projects as we applied a few days before spring storm.

Duration in my opinion is the best for the money. 

Is this grammar more clear thanks.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

In your last post you said Super Paint is the best. Now you're saying Duration is the best (for the money). Since Duration is more expensive than Super Paint, you're now saying Duration is better than Super Paint.


----------



## Pacific NW Painting (Dec 6, 2020)

housepaintingny said:


> Hi,
> I am a painting contractor in NY. We generally buy most of our products from Sherwin williams. We give our clients a warranty on all of our interior-exterior painting projects that we do, if i used another paint besides Sherwin williams I would not warranty the work. In generall most of our exterior repaints are painted with exterior super paint. We have used super paint for years and love it. I have used ressilliance a few times and feel that it's also a great product, i would reccomned it, but i prefer super paint, as far as duration, and as much as i love Sherwin Williams products we do not use duration exterior that offten. We do use duration for our interior paint projects. For exterior i would reccommened super paint or ressiliance, they are both 100% acrylic waterborne and have excellent propperties.


Totally Aggree with you here !
I know this is an old post, however I wanted to throw out a tidbit more based on my exp.
As with all products in the construction industry I've become very reluctant for my clients to become virtual guinea pigs of applications to hit the market until proven. (LP siding /early TYVEK) are a couple of many examples. Duration paint was one of them for me when it came out. It was spec. out by the homeowner thankfully. Results: dramatic UV fade in the first 2 years on the south and west sides of a high end repaint in pale green that required repaint. Repainted the two faded sides using one coat SuperPaint. Was then asked then asked 4 years later to return and repaint the entire house. After washing the house down the scope of the job was reduced to the 2 Duration sides only as the SuperPaint Sides held up just fine.
This was at the homeowners expense as there was a writen clause in the aggreement base on my using an unfamiliar paint ( SW did provide them the materials under warranty )

Bottom line : Its not about the Price or the pretty can. To me it's about the history.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I say it on here all the time. Use what works BEST for you. If that means you like (and have success) with SuperPaint, by all means stick with it. That's what I use for the most part. I hate Behr paint, but I know DIYers and even some painters who love it. If it works for them, I'm all for it. We end up arguing on here about brands and versions of brands and, in reality, it doesn't matter if you are happy with it or you have a customer who is happy with it. I have several customers who LOVE Valspar from Lowe's and that's what I use for them even though it's not a favorite paint of mine.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

And for the record since this is an old post, I'm not sure SW even makes Resilience anymore. They have something else now that fills the void. They started out with "Low Temp 35" then came out with "Resilence" and now have something else, the name escapes me at the moment.

**A quick Google search says "FlexTemp" is the latest low temp paint SW makes.


----------

